# So what do you think?



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Keep it civil but this IMO is appaling.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree appaling but sadly true


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Fale Evidence Appearing Real ~ FEAR... The emotional reaction of NOT knowing what to do  Just more and more crap turning everyone into socialist style commies without them knowing... IM mean really, do you think one day we will just wake up to social or communism, our current leaders call themselves communitarians, thats a soft commie IMO.. 
:goodpost:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

They beg for the national guard and they get signs designed to hurt the economy of Arizona. Sneaky little Kenyan. :flush:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Honestly he sounds like one of those late night salespeople on t.v. The sign he took a picture of doesn't look to official either.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

The signs are real. FOXNews.com - Brewer Slams Administration Over Smuggler Warning Signs in Arizona Desert and all politicians sound like salesmen lol.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

hahahaha, I thought he sounded more like one of those TV preachers. All he needed as a closing was "Can I get an Amen!"


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. He sounded like the t.v. preachers as well.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

bring in some national gaurd and do some house cleaning is what i think should happen not some signs. looks weak to me. how is the rest of the world looking at us now? pathetic .


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

IMO, its no different than some areas near where I grew up in St. Louis, except that there you didn't have a sign saying there were dangerous people around; you just knew. I'm not sure what I think about this.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

the man made perfect sense.he clarified each statement on the sign without embellishment.
we are suffering from this border breach.
my stepfather is panamanian.he came here in 1957.by 1962 he spoke good english,took and passed the citizenship test.and he knows more about our govt.s structure and purpose than alot of "Americans".myself included.
with those who come here,the biggest agenda is to work,save for 5-10 yrs.beat taxes,beat the social system,flood schools and then go home with enough money to start some small sustaining business.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Let me say, I have been to Mexico and I dont mean Cancun but the heart of Mexico and I in NO WAY blame them for coming over here and trying to better their lives. I would do the same thing. 

That being said, its ILLEGAL, there are LEGAL ways of doing it. Im not mad at them, Im mad and disgusted at the way WE THE PEOPLE seem to be handling it? I mean why are we worried about illegal's rights? They are illegal?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I want to take a trip on Interstate 8, with a shotgun fully loaded. If the federal government won't step in, I as a citizen sure as heck will.



I see another civil war in the future if something doesn't correct itself soon. AND I DON'T MEAN voting for 'change'...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Santa ana made A claim that the mexican people would regain their territories within the boundaries of the US in a bid/speech to regain the presidency of mexico.
it seems that he didn't put A time line on it,and it's happening.
whats ironic here is that they are using their gateway to our blood course to also offer our freedom and rights to others.
every country north of Costa Rica uses mexico to enter.I would say they are not only making provisions for them to enter,they are building an allied source.

does anyone know who owns the majority of our govt.s debt?
we will fall as a result of what is allowed to go unchecked.
and when someone steps up and voices their refusal to abide this atrocity,the Govt. our voted officials deny their rights,and their voices to be heard in rationale.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I cant figure out why that hasnt happened yet.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

the times are tyrannical.
when the people fear the govt. it's called tyranny,when the govt. fears the people it's called freedom.
sadly it is us who are in fear.and they give us pause and reason to do so.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Most genuine (sounding) politician I've seen to date.


----------

